# FA:U Safe for parents? Overall attitude?



## Seaglass (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey, I'm underage (15) and want to go to FA:U since it's only ten minutes away from where I live, and I can't really pass it up. However, I want my parents to get a good impression because I'm probably not going to anthrocon this year, lol. Anyone that has gone, can you describe it to me? How big is it? Are there... _naughty things_?


----------



## Smelge (Feb 27, 2012)

It's fine as long as you avoid The Yiffing Zone in the main convention hall, and keep to the smaller suite out the back.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 27, 2012)

I haven't been, but let's imagine it this way:

Would you have your parents browse around on FA? IB? SF? If the answer is "no" then this might not be for them.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm sure it will be fine. 15? 10 minutes from home? Just go, and enjoy yourself. It'll be fiiiine.


----------



## Kiszka (Feb 28, 2012)

Erm, if you stay out of the Dealer's Den and artist's alley, you might be fine. As well as the 18+ panels. Honestly I would not take them unless they are REALLY open-minded though. Furries in diapers and bondage (even at the same time) can be seen wandering around sometimes...


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 28, 2012)

Erp o.0 Sounds a bit risque.. but I still want to go. I might consider it. What exactly is there to do that is not sex-related or won't be interrupted by sex? Is there much left after that's taken out of the equation? Oh, and I might as well give you two other cons that my parents have tagged along with me to and been fine with, New York Comic Con and also Manganext. NYCC had a topless woman outside that all 4 of us saw (I had a friend with me) and countless strippers, 40 year old men, ect. Manganext had a couple of scantily-clad womed and a bunch of creepy  old men. But my parents were fine with both.. How would FA:U compare to those? And also, I have no furry friends and thier are no furries in the area ( DX) Should I go without a friend?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 28, 2012)

Kiszka said:


> Erm, if you stay out of the Dealer's Den and artist's alley, you might be fine. As well as the 18+ panels. Honestly I would not take them unless they are REALLY open-minded though. Furries in diapers and bondage (even at the same time) can be seen wandering around sometimes...



WTF....I've never been to FAU but as someone who is going to be on staff this year let me assure you that anybody derp enough to go out into convention space wearing bondage gear or diapers...is going to be "Handled". That shit don't fly.

As for the art areas...honestly I've never seen or heard of a Furry Convention having an area that is worse than what I see at Anime cons and people bring their folks all the time. To OP it really comes down to what level of different are your parents open to. Any Furry Convention is going to have your general odd-ness. Now if your parents are the kind that freak over the idea of anything out of the ordinary than don't bring them to furry cons.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 28, 2012)

Seaglass said:


> Hey, I'm underage (15) and want to go to FA:U since it's only ten minutes away from where I live, and I can't really pass it up. However, I want my parents to get a good impression because I'm probably not going to anthrocon this year, lol. Anyone that has gone, can you describe it to me? How big is it? Are there... _naughty things_?


FAU is pretty much family safe, yes. Pretty much everything is accessible for attendees of all ages.

Several of our attendees have brought their nieces and nephews. Yes, there is /some/ mature stuff, but it's very few and far between. We're more about hanging out, having fun. Not about sex. We have game rooms, dances, DJ sessions, and we're trying to organize an outdoor pool party this year*. It's not a mature con.

* Depends on weather.


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 28, 2012)

If you can take them to an anime con, you can take them to a furry convention. It's an equally weird fandom with probably the same amount of porn and pervs.


----------



## triage (Feb 29, 2012)

usually i'd be like "wait 3 years" but in terms of political correctness FA:U is about as milktoast as it comes


----------

